# IVF Hywell dda Trust (Carmarthenshire NHS)



## Boofy (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi there, 

I wonder if anyone can help me, I have taken 9 months worth of clomid all BFN's and had an appointment today with my consultant, who was off sick so was seen by a registrar, he has recommended IVF but didn't know whether my age would be against me so said he would speak to my consultant and they would get back to me, I was wondering whether anyone else from the same NHS trust has had the same experience.... I turned 35 in August and also my BMI is quite high so I have to go on a diet.  Does anyone know what the cut off age is and what my BMI needs to be and also what the waiting time is on this waiting list?

Thanks in advance

Bev


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi bev

NHS stops at 40.  I just managed to get mine in.  However i know they are really stricked with bmi.  my friend has been told she has to lose 2 stone before she gets the funding.  I hope this helps

Michelle


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Bev ,

I've been on the waiting list for nhs treatment and have also self funded treatment.  NHS - referral has to be done before 39th Birthday and BMI has to be 30 or under. When I self funded neither were an issue but Welsh Assembly Gov have a say in criteria for NHS.  I'm starting treatment in dec. 

Lisa


----------



## Boofy (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies ladies    I have decided to start the cambridge diet and try and get my BMI right down so wish me luck and I will keep you all informed xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Let me know if it works and i will join you.  Since starting treatment in sept i've put on a stone bummer


----------

